# My Other Fuzzy Loves



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

my 3 year old Torti cat Emma and my 1 year old Shih tsu/ poodle x toy fox terrier 

I love these two so much <3 

First ... when they were babies ... the cat was a rescue ... the dog wasnt exactly cared for either but I hate to call him a rescue since he was from my moms accidental litter. 





















Emma was just .8 lbs when we brought her home. 

Ryli ... 

12 hours old 









13 days ... his eyes finally opened 










believe it or not ... these are his parents 










His spots are coming in 











At 5 weeks we got a surprise ..my soft little baby ... was a wire hair 











6 weeks old ... He came home, His mother had rejected the litter 













The puppy was much more cooperative for pictures LOL . NOW onto more recent pictures. 

That scrawny sickly baby now 











How I found her the other night ... 












Sweet Ryli 

You gotz a problem wiff da leaf in mah beard? 











More spots ... 











When he perks up those ears


----------



## ~catty pillar~ (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow I cant pic one I love more so cute. Great looking group.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

There are only two  one cat one dog  I just showed them growing up  Also I have a very unique household. These who were trained from 6 weeks, the cat with hamsters and rats the dog with rats. So both can be trusted with them.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Super cute . I had a Jack Russell growing up, and she was a loon. Terriers are so intelligent and opinionated; they have the biggest personalities!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my dog ... but never again will I get a terrier ... training is so hard. He has a tendency to pull ... to run... he is a butt ... BUT he is my butt 

I will put up more pictures when I can.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Aww, so many fuzzies. <3


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah they are crazy stubborn but _so _smart: the worst combination! They know how to cause the most mischief in the shortest amount of time and look too adorable while doing it.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is actually a good boy, Only chews his things, doesn't destroy anything, Cuddles... Its the training, he doesnt listen.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you done any training classes with him?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

No ... I train him at home. I don't trust petsmart training lol. he has caught on to some things ... but some things are just IN terriers ... Jumping for example.


----------

